# Bleischlauch



## mbx5 (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe in irgenteiner Angelzeitung mal etwas über Bleigewichte die in ein kurzes Stück Außenmantel einen Seiles eingefüllt wurden.Die enden wurde umgeklapp und durch ein feuerzeug verschweißt.Kennt Jemand diese? Ich finde leider den Artikel nicht mehr muß aber wohl aus der USA kommen.
Ich sag schon mal Danke
Frank


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Da kannst Du wohl auch Gardienen Bleischnur nehmen.
Gibt es im Gardienen Markt


----------



## mbx5 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Das war eine ganz spezielle Bebleiung die über den Flüßboden rollen sollte um so einen Halbkreis abzufischen


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Spar dir die Sucherei.

Ziehe einen Ring, oder einen Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur. Daran knotest du einen Bleiseitenarm aus Mono, welcher eine geringere Tragkraft hat, als die Hauptschnur, oder das Vorfach. Darauf klemmst du Schrotbleie.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Tiroler Hölzchen meint er nicht? oder


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Nein, weil die, laut dem Autor in der FuF, nicht flexibel sind und nur mit diesen Bleischnüren würde es besser funktionieren. Das Prinzip ist allerdings das gleiche und "Hölzeln" funktioniert seit Generationen in felsigen Gebirgsbächen einwandfrei. Hat halt mal wieder einer gemeint, er erfindet das Rad neu...!


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Kann mir das aussehen und die Funktion dieser bleischläuche nicht vorstellen


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Schätze mal Die meint er....

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...UiEtsMGxNA8sijM9Q&sig2=RAmcVNj8lxWyHdSOGmoXPA


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Sieht aus wie der metallmantel , Abschirmung von Datenkabeln.
Gefüllt mit anglerschrot.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Aber die Dinger von Gardinen,drei miteinander veflochten, müßte auch funktionieren.


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Sind aber effektiv und man hat weniger Hänger...
Also am Wasser stehen und nen Hänger haben macht keinen Spass.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Alles nur eine Frage, wie viel Geld man abreißen und versenken möchte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



phirania schrieb:


> Sind aber effektiv und man hat weniger Hänger...
> Also am Wasser stehen und nen Hänger haben macht keinen Spass.


vor allem wenn ne flotte tinca vorbei kommt.


----------



## Frame (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Aquarienschlauch tuts auch. Gibts in allen möglichen Durchmessern und grün oder durchsichtig. Zum füllen Wuchttgewichte oder aber besser diese Dachdeckerblei rollen.
Unten mit Zange, Schraubstock anquetschen damits Blei hält, ins obere Drittel kann man etwas Styrodur oder Styropor (hält etwas schlechter) reinstopfen damits obere Ende auftreibt.

Schlauch oben schräg abschneiden, mit heissem Nagel Loch bohren, Wirbel durchstechen. Fertig ists Tiroler Hölzel.

Kann man in allen beliebigen Größen bauen und auch easy in größeren Serien.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Prima Rezept. Da bleibt dann bei einem Abriß wenigstens ein Maximum an Sondermüll im Wasser zurück! #6


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Selber bauen geht wohl,aber die Teile werden meist zu steif.
Die SnakeLeads,heißen nicht nur so die schleichen über die Steinpackung und wenn dann mal im Loch verschwindet kann man die so wieder raußlupfen.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Frame (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



Andal schrieb:


> Prima Rezept. Da bleibt dann bei einem Abriß wenigstens ein Maximum an Sondermüll im Wasser zurück! #6



Mir reissen die Dinger eigentlich wirklich eher sehr selten ab.
An Orten wo das vorprogrammiert passiert nehme ich dann wieder andere Montagen, bzw. seit ich nicht mehr im Rhein angle ists Problem eher inexistent.

Es wurde ja auch nicht nach speziellen Abrissmontagen gefragt,
eher nach etwas was bissl rumrollt.
Warum also Abrisse automatisch unterstellen #c ?

Aquarienschlauch erscheint mir wesentlich einfacher als Umhüllung von nem Kunstoffsell. Das Zeug lässt sich wie ein Hölzl sehr gut werfen und oben beim Wirbel kann man etwas Lockstoff auf das Styrodur träufeln vor jedem neuen Auswurf.

Kurz reinlaufen lassen, etwas noch auf den Köder davon...
Den Vortel hatt ich vergessen, bietet kein gekauftes Hölzl ohne "Umbau".


----------



## ATRiot01 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Würde mich mal intressiren wieviele Driften so eine Gardinenschnur  mitmacht bevor sie aufdröselt...2? 3? oder villeicht ja sogar 5 wenn der  Boden schön glatt ist und die Stömung nicht zu stark?
Die  Snake-Leads habe ich noch nicht getestet, bisher tats in starker Stömung  für die Nymphe auf Äschen auch ein Hözl, auf Barben und Brassen das von  Andal empfohlene Seitenarmsystem mit Schroten oder ne einfache  Bleikugel wenn nicht mit Hängern zu rechnen ist.
Kann mir allerdings  schon vorstellen das die was taugen, wenn man das Gewicht gut abstimmt  könnte man wohl nen recht guten Verzögerungseffekt hinbekommen, und viel  teurer wie nen normales Blei sind die ja auch nicht.
Wenn ich hier noch die passenden Gewässer hätte würde ich Dinger direkt mal testen.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



Frame schrieb:


> Warum also Abrisse automatisch unterstellen #c ?



Weil sie ganz einfach passieren, beim Angeln unvermeidlich sind. Man kann es aber auch wie die, ich nenne sie mal "superschön werfende Oberfliegenfischer", machen. Nur noch dort angeln, wo wirklich nichts dramatisches passieren kann und allzeit freie Bahn herrscht, aber halt auch kaum mit Fischen zu rechnen ist.

Ich verfolge lieber den Weg, dort wo mit vermehrten Abrißen zu rechnen ist, so sparsam wie nur irgend möglich zu angeln. Pro Natur, pro Fisch und pro meinem Geldbeutel.

Ich angle hauptsächlich im Rhein und da ist mir ein sparsamer Wareneinsatz sehr gelegen.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



mbx5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe in irgenteiner Angelzeitung mal etwas über Bleigewichte die in ein kurzes Stück Außenmantel einen Seiles eingefüllt wurden.Die enden wurde umgeklapp und durch ein feuerzeug verschweißt.Kennt Jemand diese? Ich finde leider den Artikel nicht mehr muß aber wohl aus der USA kommen.
> Ich sag schon mal Danke
> Frank





und wofür soll das gut sein?

aus usa kommt ja so einiges von dem man nicht weiß was es soll


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Diese Ron Thompson Bleie sind unkaputtbar. Man kann sie super nehme  wenn man unter tiefen Brücken angelt und ab und an mal das Beton trifft. Dieses Polymer was da drum ist, vielleicht Kevlar, ist super reissfest in Bezug auf punktförmige 'Impulseinwirkung'.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Es ist auch nix anders, als das Hölzeln, also die Methode, oder das Fischen mit einem Bottom-Bouncer. Einen, oder mehrere Köder direkt am Grund mit der Strömung treiben zu lassen und zu führen.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch nix anders, als das Hölzeln, also die Methode, oder das Fischen mit einem Bottom-Bouncer. Einen, oder mehrere Köder direkt am Grund mit der Strömung treiben zu lassen und zu führen.




also absolut top für z.b. den rhein.
ganz sicher für hertsteller&händler


----------



## Frame (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



Jose schrieb:


> also absolut top für z.b. den rhein.
> ganz sicher für hertsteller&händler



Also was mich betrifft habt Ihr was falsches unterstellt.
Mein Posting hatte sich beim schreiben überschnitten, im RL kann ja auch mal kurz Verzögerung eintreten.

Mein Tipp war jedenfalls nicht gedacht um auf ner Steinpackung rumzutrüllern. So hatte ich ursprüngliche Fragestellung auch nicht verstanden. Das hatte sich dann zeitgleich, bzw. später so entpuppt..

Sollten nur paar Steine rumliegen hat man mit meinen selbstgebauten Hölzel auch kaum Probleme.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



mbx5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe in irgenteiner Angelzeitung mal etwas über Bleigewichte die in ein kurzes Stück Außenmantel einen Seiles eingefüllt wurden.Die enden wurde umgeklapp und durch ein feuerzeug verschweißt.Kennt Jemand diese? Ich finde leider den Artikel nicht mehr muß aber wohl aus der USA kommen.
> Ich sag schon mal Danke
> Frank



Aprilausgabe der Fisch und Fang 2016 |wavey:

Der Slinky soll sich weniger festsetzen und leiser fischen lwseen als ein Hölzl


----------



## Weißtanne (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*

Ich habe so ein Teil am Rheinufer gefunden und das erledigt seit 2 Jahren gute Dienst.Hatte auch schon hin und her überlegt wie man an die Bleischnur kommt.Das Gardinenband ist zu leicht oder ich muss Meter anknoten , also Blödsinn für den Rhein.Schaut doch einfach mal bei den professionellen Netzherstellern nach,die haben genau solche Bleischnüre als Meterware. 10-15 cm lang 30 gr oder nach Wunsch schwerer .Schrumpfschlauch , Wirbel , heiß machen fertisch.Manchmal kann die Lösung so simpel sein nur mal etwas über den Tellerrand schauen und der Müll bleibt zu Hause.#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bleischlauch*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Das Gardinenband ist zu leicht..... Schaut doch einfach mal bei den professionellen Netzherstellern nach,die haben genau solche Bleischnüre als Meterware. 10-15 cm lang 30 gr oder nach Wunsch schwerer .


Und da soll jetzt genau wo der Unterschied zu Gardinebleiband mit 400g/m sein?


----------

